# Zum Thema Trinken (kein Alkohol)



## Delso (5. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits, ich erzähl mal ne kleine Geschichte und bin auf der Suche nach Tipps. 

 Ich bin zur Zeit Auszubildener und habe seit bald einem Jahr eine Mit-Auszubildene (hat ein Jahr nach mir angefangen) die mir mit der Zeit sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist. Da man ja auf der Arbeit mitunter viel Zeit miteinander verbringt fällt einem ja so das eine oder andere auf, eines ist mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen...



 Die Frau trinkt BEUNRUHIGEND wenig :!!!: 



 Ich hab die letzte Woche einen ganz guten Überblck darüber erhalten , wie wenig das ist, da ich ihr was zu trinken mitgebracht hatte (warum weiter unten). Am einem 9 Stunden Arbeitstag (8:00 - 17:00) trinkt sie etwa 250ml, ich hab sie mal gefragt ob sie morgens vor der Arbeit was trinkt, sie sagte nein , und sie wäre sich nichtmal sicher ob sie abends noch was trinken würde, so das ich davon ausgehe (das ist nur meine Einschätzung, kein fundierter Wert) das sie 3/4 Viertel Liter am Tag trinkt, was ich als zu wenig erachte.


 Dazu kommt, das sie seit ich sie kenne über Beschwerden klagt, die ich ganz klar einem Flüssigkeitsmangel zuschreibe, sie ist eigentlich permanent müde, hat überdurchschnittlich oft Kopfschmerzen (sie nimmt lieber Tabletten dagegen) und ist auch leider öfters vermehrt unkonzentriert. Ich schreibe alle diese Dinge dem Umstand zu, das sie dauer dehyrdriert ist.


 Ich habe seit mir das augefallen ist versucht, sie ein wenig zu animieren mehr zu trinken. Ich bringe ihr Trinken mir (da sie oft genug entweder ihre Flasche zuhause vergisst oder bewusst da lässt, wenn sie keinen platz in ihrer Tasche hat fliegt als erstes die Flasche raus) , ich hab ihr ein Glas in ihrer Lieblingsfarbe geschenkt (weil ich dachte , wenn sie mal ein Glas auf dem Tisch stehen hat trinkt sie mehr als so aus der Flasche) und versuche mit ihr darüber zu reden, so oft das ich fast schon denke das sie genervt davon ist.



 Sie tut dieses Thema immer schnell ab , sagt "ich bin halt keine gute Trinkerin" oder " Es ist ja nur trinken", ich erreiche sie einfach nicht so damit. Daher suche ich nach Tipps , entweder ein paar gute Argumente die ich noch ins Feld tragen kann , vielleicht hat jemand auch gute Tipps zum unbewussten Trinken, das sie vielleicht ein wenig mehr trinkt ohne es wirklich zu merken.Ich selber habe null Probleme mit dem Trinken , ich hau mir in den 9 Stunden auf der Arbeit 2 Liter Wasser rein , ich trinke eher schon zu viel (im Bezug auf zuckerhaltige Getränke)



 Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte mich nicht in ihr Leben einmischen oder die Mutti hier raushängen lassen, ich bin nur um ihr körperliches und seelisches Wohl besorgt , und ich bin fest davon überzeugt (sonst wäre ich nicht so hartnäckig) das es ihr besser gehen würde wenn sie einfach nur ein wenig mehr auf ihren Flüssigkeitshaushalt achten würde (einfach ein bisschen mehr allgemeines Wohlbefinden)



 Danke schonmal an alle die diese Wall-of-text zu Ende gelesen haben. vielleicht hat ja jemand die ein oder andere Anregung zu dem Thema.



Bis dahin alle Gute, Delso


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2011)

Mhhh schweres Thema ^^

Das gleiche Problem hat mein Vater auch.
Der trinkt morgens seine 2 Tassen Kaffee und mittags eine und des wars an flüssigkeit ^^.

Ich war lange ein vieltrinker, dann während der BW war ich dann wenigtrinker und danach hab ich mich wieder zum vieltrinker "entwickelt" ^^.  (also ich kenn beide seiten  )
Ich mein... ich trink, weils mir schmeckt ( hauptsächlich Sprudel/Wasser ) und mein Körper es braucht  ( krieg auch immer Kopfweh wenns mal zuwenig ist ).

Zum Trinken animieren is halt schwer, da viele es als nicht wichtig ansehen ( was sie ja scheinbar auch tut ).

Was du machen kannst is, dass du ihr mal son "Volvic trink 2 Wochen lang täglich 1.5 Liter und fühl dich besser" (Vllt als Gutschein verpackt ^^) kaufst und ihr des auch so anpreist.

Wenn sie merkt, dass es ihr dadurch besser geht, haste gewonnen.
Dann ist sie süchtig *muhahahha*

btw... Wasser > All


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was du machen kannst is, dass du ihr mal son "Volvic trink 2 Wochen lang täglich 1.5 Liter und fühl dich besser" (Vllt als Gutschein verpackt ^^) kaufst und ihr des auch so anpreist.
> 
> Wenn sie merkt, dass es ihr dadurch besser geht, haste gewonnen.
> Dann ist sie süchtig *muhahahha*
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das so was Hilft. Sie (also deine Kollegin) redet sich ja schon mit den Worten das Sie keine Vieltrinkerin sei raus.

Ich kann dir leider dazu keine Tipps geben^^ Ich würde mich da raushalten und Sie Ihr Ding durchziehen lassen. Vielleicht kommt Sie irgendwann selber drauf.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Der Wille zum trinken muss von der Person selbst kommen.
Durch die CF müsste ich eigentlich knapp 4-5 Liter am Tag trinken  versuch das mal zu schaffen. Ich bemühe mich ja schon wie verrückt, aber mehr als 2-3 Flaschen (á 0,75l) schaffe ich auch nicht.

Meine Biolehrerin hat mir das mal erklärt wie sie das so macht. Sie stellt sich eine Wasserflasche und ein Glas an einem Ort an dem sie immerwieder vorbeigeht, kann ja der Küchentisch o.ä sein. Immer wenn sie daran vorbeigeht macht sie sich ein Glas voll und trinkt es aus.
Immer aus einem Glas trinken, weil es einfach viel viel angenehmer ist.


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

Versuche, sie in ein Ritual mit dir miteinzubeziehen. So kaufst du zum Frühstück/Mittag für dich eine Flasche [insert Name here] und lädst sie auf ein Glas ein, und ihr teilt euch in der Pause die Flasche. Dann machst du das jeden Tag, bis sie mitmacht. 
Dann hast du ihr schonmal etwas geholfen - so wie eine gemeinsame Raucherpause ^^


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen.

Wenn du es schaffst ihr feste Zeitpunkte zum Trinken zu schaffen, dann ist schonmal viel getan. Das würde bedeuten, dass sie sich dran gewöhnt da zu trinken und es auch in Zukunft tun wird.

Ich denke nur über die Äußerung von Sorge wirst du sie nicht animieren können, da sie mit dem Gewissen so handelt, dass es ihr nicht schadet. Da hilft meist auch ein Arzt nicht. 

Allerdings bin ich bei dem Thema ziemlich überfragt, hab nie Erfahrungen in die Richtung gemacht, da ich selber das genaue Gegenteil bin (5-6 Liter Wasser am Tag). 

Was gar nicht geht ist mit Zwang zu handeln. Wenn du sie versuchst zu zwingen wird es nur nach hinten los gehen, du musst ihr das wenn dann schon schmackhaft machen. Ich würde auch mit harschen Äußerungen (auch im Witz!) zu diesem Thema vorsichtig sein.
Ich kenne ähnliche Probleme aus dem Bereich der Anorexie einer Freundin, auch wenn man das nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann, aber es ist auch eine ES wenn man zu wenig trinkt, nur die Frage ob es bei ihr psychisch bedingt ist.


----------



## iffs (5. Juni 2011)

Kommt darauf an was ich zutrinken hab^^ also so um die 0.75-1L ist es etwa wen meine Mutter was einkauft xD wen ich was kaufe etwa 1.5L.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Ohne die Person genau zu kennen, klingt deine Schilderung für mich schon ein wenig so, als hätte es bei ihr eine krankhafte Ursache.
Sprich, vielleicht hat sich aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen psychisch einen Knacks was das trinken angeht? Es gibt ja alle möglichen Phobien und Ängste, es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn jemand Angst oder Abneigung gegen das Trinken hat. Vielleicht auch schlucken oder ähnliches, was dann letztlich dazu führen würde, dass man unbedingt mal zum Arzt gehen sollte (Psychologe meine ich), da es sich ja nicht um ein körperliches Problem zu handeln scheint. Von den Folgeschäden von Dehydrierung mal abgesehen.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Nicht zuviel drängeln, lieber versuchen die Situationen zum Trinken zu eröffnen. Glas Wasser hinstellen, so dass sie nichts mehr machen muss außer Trinken.

edit: Könnte sich auch um krankhaftes Verhalten im Zusammenhang mit Magersucht handeln. (rein hypothetisch, ich kenne sie ja nicht)


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2011)

Ist sie auch eine Wenigesserin ?
Wirklich hilfreich sind dann ein paar Salzcracker oder Salzstangen.
Die trocknen den Mund aus und man kriegt das Trinken besser runter.


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist sie auch eine Wenigesserin ?
> Wirklich hilfreich sind dann ein paar Salzcracker oder Salzstangen.
> Die trocknen den Mund aus und man kriegt das Trinken besser runter.



Wenn jemand so derart wenig trinkt, wie geschildet, dann ist es dieser Person wahrscheinlich auch relativ egal ob die Cracker gegessen hat oder nicht, trocken wird der Mund so oder so sein.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe zwar keinen vernünftigen Rat (trinke selber manchmal zu wenig).

Meine Frage wäre nur, wie wichtig ist Ihr die eigene Gesundheit?
Zu wenig trinken kann fatale irreparable Schäden verursachen.

Auf Essen kann man eher verzichten als auf das Trinken.
Ohne Essen kann man ca 1 Monat - ohne zu Trinken nur ca 1 Woche überleben.
Und wenn man nur aus Durstgefühl heraus drinkt, hat man bereits ein Flüssigkeits-Defizit.

Mehr Infos & nützliche Tips, wie man auf das Trinkpensum kommt, gibt es z.B. -> *hier*.

*Edit:*
Vermehrt Salz zu sich zu nehmen, obwohl man schon zu wenig Flüssigkeit zu sich nimmt -
ist das verkehrteste, was man machen kann!

greetz


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre nur, wie wichtig ist Ihr die eigene Gesundheit?
> Zu wenig trinken kann fatale irreparable Schäden verursachen.



Jap, nur sie wird es nicht so wahrnehmen. Es kennt sie wahrscheinlich keiner gut genug um das sagen zu können, aber es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass keine psychische Störung vorliegt und wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann ist ihre eigene Gesundheit das Letzte, woran sie denkt, bzw worum sie sich sorgt. 

In einem solchen Fall ist die Gesundheit einfach total nebensächlich, teils sogar unerwünscht. Genau das macht es so schwer diese Leute auf rationaler Ebene zu überzeugen.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2011)

In der Volvic Werbung sagen sie ja, dass man mind. 1,5 Liter Wasser am Tag trinken sollte. Mein Arzt geht soweit, dass er sagt, dass man mindestens 2-3 Liter trinken sollte.

Was man machen kann, um jemanden dazu zu bewegen, mehr zu trinken? Ich glaube nicht viel, wenn er nicht einsieht, dass zu wenig Wasser schädlich für den Körper ist. Vorallem bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen. Die Symptome, die du beschreibst, klingen stark nach Dehydrierung: Kopfschmerzen, unkonzentriertheit, sich schlapp fühlen, dazu kommen noch krampfartige Magenschmerzen, was bis hin zu Sehstörungen (unscharf, verschwommen, ...) führen kann. Ist halt wie ein Auto, was ohne ausreichend Öl läuft.

Aber letztendlich ist jeder für sich selber verantwortlich.

Edit:


Lakor schrieb:


> Jap, nur sie wird es nicht so wahrnehmen. Es kennt sie wahrscheinlich keiner gut genug um das sagen zu können, aber es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass keine psychische Störung vorliegt und wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann ist ihre eigene Gesundheit das Letzte, woran sie denkt, bzw worum sie sich sorgt.
> 
> In einem solchen Fall ist die Gesundheit einfach total nebensächlich, teils sogar unerwünscht. Genau das macht es so schwer diese Leute auf rationaler Ebene zu überzeugen.


Ja, das kommt auch noch hinzu. Manche Leute wollen einfach krank sein, bzw. von anderen als krank angesehen werden, ohne dass ihnen das bewusst ist, um damit psychische / emotionale / seelische Probleme zu kompensieren, wie zB mangelnde Selbstliebe, mangelnden Selbstrespekt, mangelnde Selbstaufmerksamkeit, ... die sie sich dadurch von "aussen" holen.


----------



## nemø (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab am Tag mindestens meine 2 Flaschen (1,5L) Apfelschorle von Lidl oder was auch immer, die sind relativ günstig im Sixxer zu kaufen und auf meist gut mit zuführen. Dazu noch morgens Milch und Abends mal was zu "trinken". 

Versuch doch, wei oben schon erwähnt, ihr das schmackhaft zu machen, wie mit dem Anbieten, nicht mit den Salzstangen, oder zeig ihr diese Aktion von Volvic, wirkt echt Wunder!


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. Juni 2011)

Mehr als ihr was zu trinken mitzubringen oder sie darauf hinzuweisen kannst du im Grunde genommen eigentlich nicht machen - sie muss ja noch immer selber wissen was sie ihrem Körper antun möchte.


----------



## Velynn (5. Juni 2011)

Womöglich nimmt sie irgendwelche Medikamente, die sie selber nicht zugeben will?
Mir sind da spontan einige eingefallen, passen aber nicht zu all den Symptomen die du aufgelistet hast.


----------



## Delso (5. Juni 2011)

Ah , mal eben durchgelesen uns ein paar Fragen aufgeschnappt , danke schonmal für die rege Teilnahme.

1.Also sie ist nicht magersüchtig , lässt zwar ab und an die "Ich bin so fett" Nummer raushängen , aber auch nicht mehr als die anderen Frauen , sie ernährt sich auf der Arbeit eigentlich relativ normal

2.Sie hat keine ernsthafte anderen Erkrankungen (zumindest kein von denen ich weiss , und inzwischen kenn ich sie eigentlich ganz gut). Sie nimmt auch nicht dauerhaft Medikamente

3.Situationen die das Trinken angehen schaffe ich schon ein paar , ich schau immer das ich trinke wenn sie zu mir hinschaut , immer ein bisschen auffällig mit der Tasse auf Kopfhöhe zum Mund führen und so  . Sie reagiert darauf nicht negativ, meistens lächelt sie und schüttelt mit dem Kopf und tuts als meine Spinnerei ab.

4. Trinkrituale einführen habe ich schonmal versucht , ich meinte mal wir könnten uns ja einmal am Tag beim Wasserkocher treffen uns zusammen ne Tasse Tee trinken, traf auf wenig Begeisterung (wie alles was mit trinken zu tun hat).


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juni 2011)

Ich kann da leider keine Tipps geben, kenne die Situation auch nur von meiner Freundin, aber die kommt wenigstens auf 1-1,5 Liter. Ich selbst trinke immer 3-5 Liter, je nach Wetter. Bei Hitze und viel Sport werden es auch mal 6 Liter. Wenn ich unter 3 Liter am Tag trinke, gehen schon meine Lippen kaputt. Mein Körper hat sich einfach drauf eingestellt. Und eigentlich nur Wasser. Fanta oder Cola gönne ich mir nur beim Griechen oder Italiener. Alkohol trinke ich nie.



> Dazu noch morgens Milch



Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass Milch Flüssigkeit ist. Milch wird ganz normal verdaut, bringt also bis auf den paar Tropfen, die in jedem Nahrungsmittel drin sind, gar nichts.


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Ah , mal eben durchgelesen uns ein paar Fragen aufgeschnappt , danke schonmal für die rege Teilnahme.
> 
> 1.Also sie ist nicht magersüchtig , lässt zwar ab und an die "Ich bin so fett" Nummer raushängen , aber auch nicht mehr als die anderen Frauen , sie ernährt sich auf der Arbeit eigentlich relativ normal
> 
> 4. (wie alles was mit trinken zu tun hat).



Gewissermaßen widerspricht Punkt 1 Punkt 4, zumindest im weiteren Sinne. Wenn sie alles ablehnt was mit Trinken in Verbindung steht, egal zu welchem Preis, dann kann das ein Anzeichen sein. Muss ja nicht heißen, dass sie magersüchtig in dem Sinne ist, dass sie unbedingt abnehmen muss, so etwas kann sich in vielen Punkten äußern, mal abgesehen davon, dass eine Anorexie (Anorexia Nervosa um genau zu sein) nicht einfach so entsteht. So etwas passiert meist nicht, weil man sich zu dick fühlt, sondern auf Grund anderer psychischen Belastungen.

Sprich, das gezielte Dehydrieren deiner Kollegin ist unter Umständen nur ein Symptom einer anderen, schwereren "Erkrankung" im psychischen Bereich. Genau dieser Fall macht das """""Therapieren"""""" einer solchen Person besonders kompliziert. Solang du nicht weißt, wieso das ganze entstanden ist, kannst du schlecht etwas dagegen unternehmen UND solltest es auch nicht versuchen. 

Was du tun kannst, nur gemäß dem Fall dass es so ist, du kannst mir ihr reden. Nicht konkret übers Trinken, sondern wie es ihr geht, und du kannst versuchen einen gewissen Tiefgang zu erreichen. Wenn du Glück hast öffnet sie sich und du hast eventuell schon die Chance einen kleinen Blick auf das Problem zu erhaschen. Das wäre dann der Punkt, wo du ihr Hilfe anbietest ABER AUF GAR KEINEN FALL aufzwingst. Solange sie sich nicht intrinsisch motiveren kann etwas zu ändern wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Yodaku (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie auf all deine Versuche schon den Kopf schüttelt dann lass es mal ne weile gut sein. 
Ich kenn das noch von früher als ich en Kind war, meine Mutter wollte immer dass ich die Hände eincreme weil meine Haut so trocken war - hab mich anfangs natürlich gewehrt und meinte "ja dann sind meine hande fettig und ich kann nicht mehr spielen" usw. Nach ner weile hab ich dann zwar gemerkt dass eincremen doch besser is aber aus trotz wollt ich das nicht vor meiner Mutter machen weil ich von meinem Standpunkt nicht abweichen wollte 

btw: bei dem Thema krieg ich durst.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Generell wurde hier ja schon einiges gesagt...

Ich würde ihr manchmal auch etwas anbieten das viel Flüssigkeit enthält so zwischendurch wie zB ein Stück Wassermelone o.Ä vorallem eben jetzt im Sommer.

Obst ist auf jedenfall immer eine gute Quelle dafür...^^



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass Milch Flüssigkeit ist. Milch wird ganz normal verdaut, bringt also bis auf den paar Tropfen, die in jedem Nahrungsmittel drin sind, gar nichts.





Ehm dann lies dir mal einfach durch aus was Milch besteht... 
Zusammensetzung der Milch verschiedener Säugetiere Inhaltsstoffe Mensch Kuh Schaf Ziege Pferd Rentier Büffel Wasser 87,2 % 87,5 % 82,7 % 86,6 % 90,1 % 66,9 % 82,8 %
(wikipedia.de/wiki/milch) 


Mh und so blöd es auch klingt aber zeig ihr mal vielleicht den Thread hier?^^ Manchen Leuten fällt es leichter etwas zu verinnerlichen wenn sie es lesen anstelle von dass ein anderer ihnen es sagt.


----------



## Lakor (5. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh und so blöd es auch klingt aber zeig ihr mal vielleicht den Thread hier?^^ Manchen Leuten fällt es leichter etwas zu verinnerlichen wenn sie es lesen anstelle von dass ein anderer ihnen es sagt.



Entschuldige, aber das halte ich für eine wirklich dumme Idee. Wenn es mit ihr wirklich so aussieht, dann wird es genug Leute geben welche ihr das sagen. Wenn selbst Arbeitskollegen schon ein Problem feststellen, dann werden Freunde und Verwandte das höchstwahrscheinlich auch tun. 

Eine Intervention von vielen Leuten kann hilfreich sein, aber auch überfordernd wirken und genau das Gegenteil des Gewollten verursachen, da sollte man wirklich vorsichtig sein. 

Und wenn dann sollte diese Intervention nicht von der Buffed Community, sondern von Leuten welche ihr was bedeuten abgehalten werden.

Hätte ich ein solches Problem würde es mir sowas von am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen wenn ich so etwas im Forum lese . Des Weiteren bekommt man ja alle Nase lang mit wieviel man Trinken soll (-> Volvic). Das lesen in einem Forum wird da wohl nicht wirklich viel ausrichten^^


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab meiner Ex einfach immer was hingestellt wenn ich mir was geholt habe. Als sie dann ständig bei mir rumhing fiel das allerdings auch ihr auf - sie trank nur ca. 1l/Tag, was neben mir mit 5-7l/Tag doch echt arg ins Gewicht fällt. Sie hat sich dann regelmäßig gezwungen direkt morgens ein großes Glas Wasser zu trinken usw. - Kopfschmerzen und Trägheit wurde schlagartig weniger.
Nur war halt der Vorteil das sie es selbst eingesehen hat; ich würde wohl also versuchen deine Kollegin zu überzeugen so das sie sich letztendlich selbst zwingt mehr und regelmäßiger zu trinken.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Juni 2011)

Wieso sagt man jemandem dem man nahe steht das es in der Hinsicht ganz einfach ist:

Zu wenig Wasser trinken = Man ist in der Lebensqualität eingeschränkt / Wenn das lange so läuft geht die Gesundheit den Berg runter und irgendwann sind die Nieren im Arsch.

Ganz klipp und klar.
Wieso reden soviele um den heißen Brei oder versuchen jemanden "unterschwellig" zu erreichen?
Ich meine sagt es doch klipp und klar.

Machst du X passiert Y.
Dann paar Fakten und gut ist.

Wieso machen es sich manche bloß so schwer . .
Meine Freundin war auch notorische Nicht Trinkerin.
Höchstens Glas Wasser wenn es hochkam bis garnichts und dann kamen halt die Beschwerden.

Hab ihr die Fakten, verziert mit schönen Bildern, vorgelegt und somit überzeugt.


Jetzt trinkt sie ihre 1,5L am Tag und das ist bei ihr ein kleines Wunder.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wieso sagt man jemandem dem man nahe steht das es in der Hinsicht ganz einfach ist:
> 
> Zu wenig Wasser trinken = Man ist in der Lebensqualität eingeschränkt / Wenn das lange so läuft geht die Gesundheit den Berg runter und irgendwann sind die Nieren im Arsch.
> 
> ...



Glaub mir wäre es so einfach gäbe es a) den Thread hier wohl nicht und b) hätte die Welt ne RIESENMENGE Probleme weniger/ überhaupt gar nicht.

Eben genau da setzt das Problem an, wie auch hier bereits erwähnt. Der Frau das so klar zu machen ist wohl nicht möglich da sie das nicht verstehen will. (Aus welchen Gründen oder Hintergründen auch immer, wurde hier schon breit diskutiert)
Der TE hat Ihr das sicher auch schon so versucht beizubringen was aber gescheitert ist --> deswegen muss man es "unterschwellig" und "kompliziert" versuchen...


----------



## Manaori (5. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wieso sagt man jemandem dem man nahe steht das es in der Hinsicht ganz einfach ist:
> 
> Zu wenig Wasser trinken = Man ist in der Lebensqualität eingeschränkt / Wenn das lange so läuft geht die Gesundheit den Berg runter und irgendwann sind die Nieren im Arsch.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Das macht man seit Jahren mit zB Rauchern, McDonalds (Volksverfettung ftw und so) und es funktioniert auch nur bei den wenigsten


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Juni 2011)

Stimmt natürlich auch wieder.
Gebe ich meinen Vorpostern Recht, nur habe ich die Erfahrung mit dem Trinken halt so gemacht und ganz ehrlich.
Mir kommt es trotzdem Spanisch vor.

Wir bestehen aus wieviel % aus Wasser und sträuben uns dann dagegen so?
Zumindest manche Menschen auf dieser Welt.

Wäre das dann nicht ein Problem Psychologischer Art.



> Ganz ehrlich? Das macht man seit Jahren mit zB Rauchern, McDonalds (Volksverfettung ftw und so) und es funktioniert auch nur bei den wenigsten



Beim Rauchen ist es die körperliche Sucht und die Angewohnheit das wir mit dem Rauch spielen und irgendwat im Mund stecken haben.
Bei Mäkkes halt das es schmeckt und wenn man es nicht übertreibt sollte es auch nicht gesundheitsschädlich sein.

Aber wir trinken doch schon seit unserer Geburt? o.O


----------



## tempörum (5. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bei Mäkkes halt das es schmeck


naja darüber kann man streiten - eher weil es schnell geht.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich auch wieder.
> Gebe ich meinen Vorpostern Recht, nur habe ich die Erfahrung mit dem Trinken halt so gemacht und ganz ehrlich.
> Mir kommt es trotzdem Spanisch vor.
> 
> ...



Glaub mir viele Menschen können sich nicht im geringsten Vorstellen zu was die Psyschologie führen kann.

Ich habe vielleicht noch nicht alles gesehen aber definitiv genug um zu behaupten dass die Vorstellungskraft dem Großteil aller Menschen gering ist (Bezogen auf dieses Thema hier). Von Fetischen bis hin zu allen bekannten Phobien... eins kann man mit Sicherheit sagen: An Absurdität, sofern man diese als solche definieren kann, gibt es keine Grenzen.

Manche psyscholigischen Störungen sind im höchsten Maße paradox im Bezug zur Natur, und dennoch exisiteren sie.

Es gibt sogar eine Phobie vorm atmen. (Bzw vorm Sauerstoff, müsste mal kucken ob ich den Namen dazu finde)
Obwohl das Atmen ein unbewusst ausgeführter Reflex ist (die meiste Zeit) und es lebensnotwendig ist, ist es möglich davor eine Phobie zu entwickeln.

Wieso ich das erzähle? Ganz einfach... der Mensch ist extrem komplex, manchmal zu komplex. Ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus dass die Frau eine _Phobie_ vorm Trinken hat aber sicher eine andere psyschologisch Bedingte Störung. Du sagst wir brauchen Wasser und das stimmt auch, und dennoch gibt es Störungen aller Art.

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist die Phobie vor Schwerkraft... eigentlich total unverständlich für die Menschen da das einfach eine Gegebenheit unseres Lebensraumes ist, dennoch entwickeln manche eine Phobie dagegen... so absurd und selten es ist, es ist einfach da.

So nun aber auch mal genug von der Klugscheisserei, ich hoffe nur du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Juni 2011)

I know what you mean.

Dem Menschen ist in der Hinsicht keine Grenze gesetzt.
Ich habe da auch so meine Probleme. Stichwort: Borderline Syndrom

Aber eine Phobie vor dem Atmen? 
Das klingt wirklich absurd.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Dem Menschen ist in der Hinsicht keine Grenze gesetzt.
> Ich habe da auch so meine Probleme. Stichwort: Borderline Syndrom
> ...



Jo es ist teilweise unglaublich aber existent 

Und zum Teil kann ich es sogar nachvollziehen. (Nicht dass ich so etwas hätte aber ich kann mich da gut hineinversetzen und die Gedankengänge vieler Dinge nachempfinden)


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzte Woche einen ganz guten Überblck darüber erhalten , wie wenig das ist, da ich ihr was zu trinken mitgebracht hatte (warum weiter unten). Am einem 9 Stunden Arbeitstag (8:00 - 17:00) trinkt sie etwa 250ml, ich hab sie mal gefragt ob sie morgens vor der Arbeit was trinkt, sie sagte nein , und sie wäre sich nichtmal sicher ob sie abends noch was trinken würde, so das ich davon ausgehe (das ist nur meine Einschätzung, kein fundierter Wert) das sie 3/4 Viertel Liter am Tag trinkt, was ich als zu wenig erachte.




also so wie ich das lese hast du aufgrund der trinkgewohnheit von EINER Woche deine kollegin analysiert???
deine bemühungen in ehren,aber ich glaube 
erstens liegt dir mehr an deiner kollegin als kollegiale freundschaft(und erzähl mir nicht das du auch nur annähernd wiesst wieviel die anderen kollegen in deinem betrieb trinken) 
zweitens trinkt man in einer woche auch mal mehr oder weniger.und ob sie abends nicht doch mehr trinkt kannst du nicht beurteilen weil sie das anscheinend zu uninteressant findet um darüber zu sprechen
drittens siehst du sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht 9 std am arbeitstag, wo sie vlt doch noch in der kanrtine,küche oder sonstwo ein glas trinkt, was sie vlt ebenfalls zu uninteressant findet um es dir mitzuteilen
und viertens bist du kein arzt um festzulegen wieviel sie trinken muss am tag damit es ihr gut geht.ich trink im herbst und winter auch oft nur 1 l am tag,ohne deine angedeutete probleme zu haben(wer im büro sitzt und arbeitet hat ein ganz anderen flüssigkeitsverbrauch als körperlich arbeitende)

und da du dich ja so sehr um deine kollegin bemühst würde ich dir raten die sache nicht zu sehr zu fixieren,denn das kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen,das sie tatsächlich ernsthaft genervt ist von deiner fürsorge und du genau das gegenteil erreichst was du von ihr möchtest...


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Ich kann deine Kollegin verstehen, geht mir ganz genauso... ich kriege so viel Wasser einfach nicht runter. An einem Tag an dem ich wirklich viel trinke ist es auch höchstens ein 3/4-Liter.

Man weiss man sollte mehr trinken... aber es geht halt nicht. Runterzwingen bringt da auch nicht so viel, da kommt höchstens ein Würgereiz zum Vorschein und ich brings wieder raus. Wird bei deiner Kollegin vllt. ähnlich sein. 

EDIT: Allerdings fühle ich mich rundum gut... *g


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also so wie ich das lese hast du aufgrund der trinkgewohnheit von EINER Woche deine kollegin analysiert???
> deine bemühungen in ehren,aber ich glaube
> erstens liegt dir mehr an deiner kollegin als kollegiale freundschaft(und erzähl mir nicht das du auch nur annähernd wiesst wieviel die anderen kollegen in deinem betrieb trinken)
> zweitens trinkt man in einer woche auch mal mehr oder weniger.und ob sie abends nicht doch mehr trinkt kannst du nicht beurteilen weil sie das anscheinend zu uninteressant findet um darüber zu sprechen
> ...



Interessante Sichtweise, aber zum Thema Arzt muss man sagen, dass man kein Arzt sein muss, um zu wissen, dass unter 1 L trinken nicht unbedingt gesund ist, vorallem bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2011)

Du musst ihr den Gedanken tief in den Kopf pflanzen.

Teilweise reicht dafür die erste Traumebene nicht aus.

Du musst tiefer gehen. Pass aber auf, das du nicht nicht im Limbus verlierst!


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise, aber zum Thema Arzt muss man sagen, dass man kein Arzt sein muss, um zu wissen, dass unter 1 L trinken nicht unbedingt gesund ist, vorallem bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.




geb ich dir durchaus recht,aber wie geschrieben weiss er nicht wirklich wieviel sie tatsächlich auf der arbeit trinkt(es seid denn er spioniert ihr den ganzen tag hinterher) udn schon gar nicht wieviel sie noch neben der arbeit trinkt...wie ist das z.b. in der mittagspause?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

ist blödsinn das so pauschal zu sagen. um zu funktionieren musst du die flüssigkeit die du verlierst (schweiss, urin, tränen, ..) wieder ersetzen.

man verliert am tag ca. 2 liter. ist aber auch von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich.


in fast jedem essen ist flüssigkeit drin. auch brot bsteht zu 40% aus wasser. obst und gemüse noch viel mehr. wenn man sich also gut ernährt reicht ein liter flüssigkeit (dazu gehört auch kaffee oder alkohol) locker aus.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Kaffee hilft dem Flüssigkeitshaushalt auch? Ich dachte immer der zählt da nicht... dann komme ich locker auf 2 Liter am Tag. Hrhr


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kaffee hilft dem Flüssigkeitshaushalt auch? Ich dachte immer der zählt da nicht... dann komme ich locker auf 2 Liter am Tag. Hrhr



Manche Leute behaupten ja, Kaffee entziehe dem Körper sogar Wasser. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil jeder was anderes erzählt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Kaffee ist auf jeden Fall ungesünder, als er immer wieder propagiert wird. Kaffee ist das wichtigste Genussmittel (bzw. für fast alle ja ein Grundnahrungsmittel) in der westlichen Welt. Dass man da nicht sonderlich kritisch bewertet, ist natürlich klar. Wäre weder im Sinne der Unternehmen noch der Verbraucher.


----------



## Littletall (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Text nur überflogen, kenne aber das Problem..an mir selbst.


Ich hab immer extrem wenig getrunken. Ich trinke immer noch nicht so extrem viel, scheine aber auch nicht so viel zu benötigen.

Und zwar ist mein Trick folgender: Wasserflasche (Glas) offen auf dem Tisch stehen lassen, alle paar Minuten dran nippen, irgendwann wirds zur Gewohnheit.

Abends trinke ich immer eine Tasse Tee (naja, fast immer).

Man muss das Trinken zur Gewohnheit werden lassen, dann klappt es auch.


----------



## Azerak (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohne die Person genau zu kennen, klingt deine Schilderung für mich schon ein wenig so, als hätte es bei ihr eine krankhafte Ursache.
> Sprich, vielleicht hat sich aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen psychisch einen Knacks was das trinken angeht? Es gibt ja alle möglichen Phobien und Ängste, es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn jemand Angst oder Abneigung gegen das Trinken hat. Vielleicht auch schlucken oder ähnliches, was dann letztlich dazu führen würde, dass man unbedingt mal zum Arzt gehen sollte (Psychologe meine ich), da es sich ja nicht um ein körperliches Problem zu handeln scheint. Von den Folgeschäden von Dehydrierung mal abgesehen.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Nicht zuviel drängeln, lieber versuchen die Situationen zum Trinken zu eröffnen. Glas Wasser hinstellen, so dass sie nichts mehr machen muss außer Trinken.
> ...


Was zur Hölle.

Ich trinke auch nur gut 250ml am Tag manch einen Tag auch nichts - habe aber auch keine Beschwerden - heißt weder dass man eine Phobie noch nen Knacks hat. o.O
Und es gibt genug andere Gründe eine offensichtliche Tatsache abzutun (in dem Fall Beschwerden->zu wenig getrunken) als direkt psychische Probleme.
Das fängt schon mit lustlosigkeit an.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle.
> 
> Ich trinke auch nur gut 250ml am Tag manch einen Tag auch nichts - habe aber auch keine Beschwerden - heißt weder dass man eine Phobie noch nen Knacks hat. o.O
> Und es gibt genug andere Gründe eine offensichtliche Tatsache abzutun (in dem Fall Beschwerden->zu wenig getrunken) als direkt psychische Probleme.
> Das fängt schon mit lustlosigkeit an.



Zumindest hast du keine sichtbaren Beschwerden. Dauerhafte Dehydrierung hat vor allem extrem negative Einflüsse auf die Niere.


----------

